# configure dynamic dns



## virgilsparda1983 (Oct 9, 2012)

hi! I would like to ask if how my dynamicdomain.net have no downtime. For example one of my isp is down and I want to keep my dynamicdomain.net still alive. Or make it update that the primary dns are down and switch to my secondary.

sorry for my bad english I will attach my dns configuration

/etc/namedb/master/dynamicdomain.net


```
$TTL 3600
dynamicdomain.net.	IN	SOA	ns1.dynamicdomain.net. root.dynamicdomain.net.(
					2012100408	; Serial	
					10800		; Refresh
					3600		; Retry
					604800		; Expire
					300		; Negative Response TTL
				)


; DNS Servers


			IN 	NS	ns4.dynamicdomain.net.
			IN	NS	ns3.dynamicdomain.net.
			IN	NS	ns2.dynamicdomain.net.
			IN	NS	ns1.dynamicdomain.net.

; MX Records
			IN	MX 10 	mx.dynamicdomain.net.
			IN	MX 20	mail.dynamicdomain.net.
			IN	A	192.168.188.81
			IN	A	192.168.189.91

; Machine Names
localhost		IN	A	127.0.0.1
ns1			IN	A	192.168.188.82
ns2			IN	A	192.168.188.82
ns3			IN	A	192.168.188.82
ns4			IN	A	192.168.188.82
mx			IN	A	192.168.188.84
mail			IN	A	192.168.188.85
dynamicdomain.net 	IN	A	192.168.188.81
www.dynamicdomain.net	IN	A	192.168.188.81
dynamicdomain.net	IN	A	192.168.189.91


; Aliases
www			IN	CNAME	dynamicdomain.net
```



/etc/namedb/slave/188.168.192.in-addr.arpa


```
$TTL 3600
188.168.192.in-addr.arpa.  	IN	SOA	ns1.dynamicdomain.net. root.dynamicdomain.net.(
					2012100408	; Serial
					10800		; Refresh
					3600		; Retry
					604800		; Expire
					300		; Negative Response TTL
					)


				IN	NS	ns1.dynamicdomain.net.
				IN	NS	ns2.dynamicdomain.net.
		

81				IN	PTR	dynamicdomain.net.				
82				IN	PTR	ns1.dynamicdomain.net.
83				IN	PTR	ns2.dynamicdomain.net.
84				IN	PTR	mx.dynamicdomain.net.
85				IN	PTR	mail.dynamicdomain.net.
```


/etc/namedb/named.conf


```
zone "dynamicdomain.net"
{
type master;
file "/etc/namedb/master/dynamicdomain.net";
};

zone "188.168.192.in-addr.arpa"
{
type slave;
file "slave/188.168.192.in-addr.arpa";
masters {
192.168.188.81;
};
};
```


/etc/resolv.conf

```
domain dynamicdomain.net
search dynamicdomain.net

nameserver 127.0.0.1
nameserver 192.168.188.82
nameserver 192.168.188.82
```


----------

